# VPN tunnel with mpd5 shuts down (sort of that is)



## Dre (Dec 1, 2010)

Starting up the tunnel

```
â€¦
â€¦
â€¦
[B1]   PRIDNS 0.0.0.0
[B1]   SECDNS 0.0.0.0
[B1] IPCP: rec'd Configure Nak #38 (Ack-Sent)
[B1]   IPADDR 93.182.130.10
[B1]     93.182.130.10 is OK
[B1]   PRIDNS 93.182.182.85
[B1]   SECDNS 93.182.182.85
[B1] IPCP: SendConfigReq #39
[B1]   IPADDR 93.182.130.10
[B1]   COMPPROTO VJCOMP, 16 comp. channels, no comp-cid
[B1]   PRIDNS 93.182.182.85
[B1]   SECDNS 93.182.182.85
[B1] IPCP: rec'd Configure Ack #39 (Ack-Sent)
[B1]   IPADDR 93.182.130.10
[B1]   COMPPROTO VJCOMP, 16 comp. channels, no comp-cid
[B1]   PRIDNS 93.182.182.85
[B1]   SECDNS 93.182.182.85
[B1] IPCP: state change Ack-Sent --> Opened
[B1] IPCP: LayerUp
[B1]   93.182.130.10 -> 93.182.130.2
[B1] IFACE: Up event
```

Here everything works just fine

Generally a few days go by and then I get the following

```
[B1] CCP: SendResetReq #31 link 0 (Opened)
[B1] CCP: rec'd Reset Ack #31 (Opened)
```
and then I canâ€™t send packages through the tunnel any more.
The tunnel isnâ€™t terminated but nothing goes through. Forgot to try and ping the gateway. Have to try that the next time.

Everything works just fine again if I quit mpd5 and then re-start it. 

The routing table is still intact so itâ€™s not a routing problem.


Anyone encountered this problem before? Found someone on a Russian forum with the same problem but he never got an answer unfortunately (in the forum at least).


----------



## Dre (Dec 1, 2010)

This is the mpd.conf file


```
# cat mpd.conf
default:
        load ipredator

ipredator:
        create bundle static B1
        set iface up-script /usr/local/etc/mpd5/ip-up.sh
        set iface down-script /usr/local/etc/mpd5/ip-down.sh
        set ipcp ranges 0.0.0.0/0 0.0.0.0/0
        set ipcp enable req-pri-dns
        set ipcp enable req-sec-dns

        set bundle enable compression
        set ccp yes mppc
        set mppc yes e40
        set mppc yes e128
        set mppc yes stateless

        create link static L1 pptp
        set link action bundle B1
        set auth authname krachor
        set auth password xxxxx
        set link max-redial 0
        set link mtu 1460
        set link keep-alive 20 75
        set pptp peer vpn.ipredator.se
        #set pptp disable windowing
        open
```

It wonâ€™t open the tunnel at all if 

```
set mppc yes e40
```
is removed.

If I instead remove

```
set mppc yes e128
```
I get the same behavior as when the 

```
[B1] CCP: SendResetReq #31 link 0 (Opened)
[B1] CCP: rec'd Reset Ack #31 (Opened)
```
Happens. It opens the link but nothing gets through.


----------



## aragon (Dec 1, 2010)

What kind of VPN server are you connecting to?  Any chance of checking its logs?


----------



## Dre (Dec 1, 2010)

Unfortunately not. Itâ€™s a VPN service Iâ€™m using and I donâ€™t have access to their logs.


----------

